# what does your fursona mean to you?



## NA3LKER (Nov 9, 2010)

what does your fursona mean to you? as in is your fursona what you picture yourself as, or what?
my fursona to me is like, sorta my idol. he represents what i want to be, what i aspire to be. hes perfection to me. i picture myself as him when i feel down, as it cheers me up, and i take his name cos i like it.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 9, 2010)

Another one of these goddamn threads?

Op, you should be ashamed of yourself. Go sit in the corner and reflect upon the stupidity of making one of these threads.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Another one of these goddamn threads?
> 
> Op, you should be ashamed of yourself. Go sit in the corner and reflect upon the stupidity of making one of these threads.


 

We need to devise a harsh punishment for threads like these.


----------



## Koronikov (Nov 9, 2010)

But if the "Den"ziens cant post theses threads here they will flood elsewhere


----------



## Lyria_Redfearn (Nov 9, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Another one of these goddamn threads?
> 
> Op, you should be ashamed of yourself. Go sit in the corner and reflect upon the stupidity of making one of these threads.


 
If you don't like it, don't post on it just for the attention and responses. Try doing the mature thing and leaving each to their own.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 9, 2010)

I almost view my fursona as someone I'd be friends with. They're not exactly like me but we have a lot of similarities. Not an idol of any sorts though.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't get it, I don't see how this topic is bad at all.

My fursona is simply an online representation of myself, made specifically for the furry community.


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine means absolutly nothing to me. I joined a local group of furries and they insisted I have a fursona.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 9, 2010)

It's bad because it's been done.

A lot.


----------



## Willow (Nov 9, 2010)

It's really easy to say "just ignore it and get over yourself", doesn't mean anyone will listen to that. 

I never really gave much thought as to what Willow and Ash meant to me really, aside from the fact that they're light and dark basically. 
Though I did put a little, or a lot of thought into Willow, some people would love to disagree because I chose generic wolf.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> It's bad because it's been done.
> 
> A lot.


Has it? I don't think it's been done in a while... There has probably been a lot of new users since the last time a thread like this has popped up.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Has it? I don't think it's been done in a while... There has probably been a lot of new users since the last time a thread like this has popped up.


 
Maybe I'm just seeing the same thing being worded differently a bunch.


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 10, 2010)

When was the last successful one? One that wasn't shot down right away by people saying "OMG, NOT AGAIN!" or something along those lines.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> When was the last successful one? One that wasn't shot down right away by people saying "OMG, NOT AGAIN!" or something along those lines.


 
THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU'VE BEEN HERE A LONG TIME


----------



## Aaros (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, seriously, don't hate just because it's a thread that's been done before, it isn't like this thread is one of those that pops up every week or two and is started by a total newbie. 

My fursona is a creature that I've always been fascinated with and that I like to draw. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2010)

my fursona is just some character I made up and can't seem to get rid of


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't get it, I don't see how this topic is bad at all.
> 
> My fursona is simply an online representation of myself, made specifically for the furry community.


 
I bet you are just as cute and cuddly off the computer. :3c huggggs


----------



## Jesie (Nov 20, 2010)

Lyria_Redfearn said:


> If you don't like it, don't post on it just for the attention and responses. Try doing the mature thing and leaving each to their own.


 
Next time some douche stabs you on your way to work or the dentist tells you your teeth are literally rotting from your head, You should just ignore it _don'tchaknow!_

OH YES, I WILL JUST IGNORE IT AND IT WILL ALL BE BETTER LOLOLOLOLOL

Deo it not a hugbox. When someone makes a thread asking peoples opinions on things, don't be, you know, _JUST DAMN WELL APPALLED_ when someone gives theirs, positive or not.


Goddamnit, I hope you get that surgery that removes the stick from up your ass some day soon.


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't get it, I don't see how this topic is bad at all.
> 
> My fursona is simply an online representation of myself, made specifically for the furry community.


 
Same here but since what I consider insanity is seeming to progress, I have been hallucinating Both my fursona and my Idol Icarus being around me. I hate what is happening to my life and I have no idea why it's happening.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 20, 2010)

A reflection of my personality. Nothing more.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I bet you are just as cute and cuddly off the computer. :3c huggggs


wat





CrazedPorcupine said:


> Same here but since what I consider insanity is seeming to progress, I have been hallucinating Both my fursona and my Idol Icarus being around me. I hate what is happening to my life and I have no idea why it's happening.


wut





Jesie said:


> Next time some douche stabs you on your way to work or the dentist tells you your teeth are literally rotting from your head, You should just ignore it _don'tchaknow!_
> 
> OH YES, I WILL JUST IGNORE IT AND IT WILL ALL BE BETTER LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...


wet

you are all insane


----------



## Vriska (Nov 20, 2010)

Not another one of these threads.. I really hate the den.

-insert generic answer here-


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 27, 2010)

New here, so wasn't here when others were made. So I don't care, other than seeing 'not another one' being repeated more than any actual answers.

Anyways, one time while drinking with a friend, I actually let myself open up about things which I'm normally a very reserved person "In a bubble" [so he says] and don't let people in.
After becoming talkative from intoxication I began spilling the beans on my fursona. He knows I'm furry, and so is he actually, but I just never talked about my fursona on a personal level.
I gave a whole private view and connection with him [Iudicium] that It's my own idealized self. A 'perfect' projection of what I aspire to be. NOT a real life furry mind you (I'm not crazy lol), just someone who's confident & secure, assertive without aggressiveness, proud, noble, successful, and looked up to by others. He's my own role-model that I'm still young and progressing towards in my life to becoming.

So there ya' go :3


----------

